# The 15 Most Popular Tourist Destinations in US



## longknife (May 23, 2019)

*It’s no surprise that Uncle Walt’s dream is still so popular all these years later than he opened his dream where orange groves once stood.*

_Rolling mountains, expansive coastlines and vibrant cities with towering skyscrapers – it’s little wonder that America, with all its diversity, is home to some of the top tourist destinations in the world. Each state has something unique to offer but which of these attractions do visitors love the most?_

_The Active Times set out to establish the most popular American tourist destinations by comparing data from government agencies with existing rankings. We look at 15 of those most popular tourist attractions in the U.S:_

*I’m certain these aren’t in the order of their visitor numbers:*

1. 9/11 Memorial

2. Acadia National Park

3. Alcatraz Island

4. Balboa Park

5. Brooklyn Bridge

6. Canyonlands National Park

7. Central Park

8. Disney World

9. Everglades National Park

10. Fisherman’s Wharf

11. Gateway Arch

12. Graceland

13. Hollywood Walk of Fame

14. Joshua Tree National Park

15. Pike Place Market

*Seems to me there are a lot of places left off this list with explanations* @ The 15 Most Popular Tourist Destinations in US


----------



## depotoo (May 23, 2019)

Interesting Disneyland did make the top 15.  It used to be more popular than Disney World


----------



## Polishprince (May 26, 2019)

i'm surprised Central Park in New York is on the list.   I guess people want to visit to see if they can witness street crime?

Its a great park to walk through- if you are tough.  Because basically you have to fight your way through, according to this guy I went to school with who lived adjacent to Central Park in Queens.


----------



## SandSquid (May 28, 2019)

longknife said:


> *It’s no surprise that Uncle Walt’s dream is still so popular all these years later than he opened his dream where orange groves once stood.*
> 
> _Rolling mountains, expansive coastlines and vibrant cities with towering skyscrapers – it’s little wonder that America, with all its diversity, is home to some of the top tourist destinations in the world. Each state has something unique to offer but which of these attractions do visitors love the most?_
> 
> ...



Wondering how that ranking goes.   When I was out in Cali for work I had a few things I wanted to see, Monterey, San fran, Yosemite.   In SF I wanted to go to Alcatraz, but due to the low number of ferries and size, wait lists were insane.  But Yosemite was absolutely packed.   

I don't think it's number of visitors per say but rather desire to go to or bucket list places based on a poll.  

Just looking online, Alcatraz has 1.4 million yearly visitors.  Rocky Mountain National Park has about 5 million.  Smithsonian Air and Space has 5.6 million.  Navy Pier gets something like almost 10 million.


----------

